# Bosch Lifts and Router Table



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Some time back I wrote here on the forum that I had a Bosch Table and a Bosch Lift that I was having trouble with and was not at all satisfied with. I asked if anyone else had the same issues. Two or three responded that they too were having some issues. I asked if any had remedies for the issues. Some had replaced the lift or did this or that to the help the problem. It almost seemed that I was going to have to replace the router lift.

I decided to try one last ditch effort. I called Bosh Service. I finally reached a service tech, who understood what I was trying to tell him. He asked all the right questions I tried hard to answer as best I could. I told him as I would try to raise the router it would some times slip or would not raise at all. I said, I had to make all the adjustments from under the table by trial and error and hope the router would remain in place. He asked if I had tried cleaning the areas between router and lift. I said yes. After a few moments he said I think your lift is faulty. I could not agree or disagree with him as I was totally not sure. 

He told me a new lift would be shipped to me the next day and hoped this would solve the problem. I must tell you this, he restored my faith in Bosch Tools, number one and in their technology department as well. I have since received the new lift and it works as well as the other brand that I have. I could not ask for a better reacting lift, especially considering the price of the two lifts I have. I wanted to share this experience to let others know. Thank you for reading if you did and allowing me to print this article. 

Tagwatts1


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Frank...always good to hear the positives in Customer Service experiences. All too often we hear only the negatives. Happy that your lift issue was resolved...and grateful that you posted how it was resolved to your satisfaction...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I tried Bosch’s Lift/router base in a Bosch table and was totally frustrated - so I researched lifts and went with the Jessem Rout-R-Lift. Had to shave the phenolic base to fit the table and it has been a sweet piece of kit.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

My Bosch lift has not worked since right after I bought the table. I will try what you said and take it apart and clean it. maybe that will work. I too have to do all my adjustments from under the table.
The lift part was why I bought the Bosch table to start with. I had spent many years with an old Craftsman that had to be adjusted from under the table each time.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I have always said to give the Customer Service Department the opportunity to remedy the problem 1st before making statements on the quality of a product. Faulty ones do make it in the market and it's only fair to allow them the opportunity to resolve it satisfactorily and then make your statement. Without good customer service/support most products wouldn't be worth squat. Just saying give them the chance to correct the issue. More times then not it ends up being user error and sometimes just an item that needs replacing, often on them. I've had out of warranty items that were dealt with such as my Laguna 14-12 band saw that had some terrible flutter with certain blades. Even a few that tracked back and forth. These were Timberwolf blades that I had and all but a few brand new and none old and dull. Laguna's vice president had a repair person come to my home to evaluate after several support calls that didn't resolve the issue. After a through check, and a new 1/2" blade they sent me, it was determined that the issue was bad welds on the blades. The saw was maybe 6 months out of warranty but yet they sent someone to check and fix if needed. And the defective blades were returned back to Woodcraft store for refund/replacement. Guess who recommends Laguna every chance I get?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

sreilly said:


> I have always said to give the Customer Service Department the opportunity to remedy the problem 1st before making statements on the quality of a product. Faulty ones do make it in the market and it's only fair to allow them the opportunity to resolve it satisfactorily and then make your statement.


The design of the Bosch unit is a total botch - simply inadequate as a lift mechanism. I speak from experience. 

Look at the difference between their approach and any proper router lift and it is obvious there is no comparison. Bosch does provide good support but this lift is an afterthought, not a purpose built device. They could make one to go with their product line but must feel it is not profitable. I love my 1617 router, its plunge base and the Bosch table is adequate - but with no standards for router table lift products, this whole subject will be an exercise in personal choice for most folks. The available 'systems' are great but quite costly, hence my decision to mod the Jessem to fit the Bosch table - a very workable solution. YMMV


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I'm certainly not saying this isn't a valid point simply stating that if you have gone down this path it worthy to give them a chance. I chose to build my router table and by a Jess Em lift myself as these portable tables would not fit my needs. For many it's a decision based on cost/use so there may well be a market for them but if cost is the only concern then you may want to save up for a more practical unit.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

sreilly said:


> I'm certainly not saying this isn't a valid point simply stating that if you have gone down this path it worthy to give them a chance. I chose to build my router table and by a Jess Em lift myself as these portable tables would not fit my needs. For many it's a decision based on cost/use so there may well be a market for them but if cost is the only concern then you may want to save up for a more practical unit.


I appreciate your POV but when you're juggling more than a few bucks that will determine your direction going forward, research is the best way to preserve funds and time as well. Building vs. buying a table (usually after you bought your router) is the first big call - a lift should be considered at the same time to coordinate your combined choice of tool pieces. I say all of this with perfect hindsight.

I fault Bosch and all the other name brand router makers for not 'completing' their product lines with a lift option that's worth owning - and works like the aftermarket versions. Thankfully, the lift mechanism was part of the original kit's base part so I lost nothing making an effort to use it, but any user issues thereafter would fall on me. So, after quite a bit of searching, the Jessem became the choice to gamble on. It does the job, like the other aftermarket brands do too. 

Bosch could mass produce an equally good but cheaper solution if they wish - they don't. They had their chance...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> I appreciate your POV but when you're juggling more than a few bucks that will determine your direction going forward, research is the best way to preserve funds and time as well. Building vs. buying a table (usually after you bought your router) is the first big call - a lift should be considered at the same time to coordinate your combined choice of tool pieces. I say all of this with perfect hindsight.
> 
> I fault Bosch and all the other name brand router makers for not 'completing' their product lines with a lift option that's worth owning - and works like the aftermarket versions. Thankfully, the lift mechanism was part of the original kit's base part so I lost nothing making an effort to use it, but any user issues thereafter would fall on me. So, after quite a bit of searching, the Jessem became the choice to gamble on. It does the job, like the other aftermarket brands do too.
> 
> Bosch could mass produce an equally good but cheaper solution if they wish - they don't. They had their chance...


That is a good thought. I think Incra did well letting Jessem b uild their lifts.
Just saying, Herb


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

just to be clear for my understanding, the Bosch lift mechanism every one is referring to, is the threaded rod built into the fixed base?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Charlie68 said:


> just to be clear for my understanding, the Bosch lift mechanism every one is referring to, is the threaded rod built into the fixed base?


Yes. It relies on a spring clip to lift with and that is it's Achilles heel...that and the base 'sleeve' that does a poor job of sliding the motor body.


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bstrom I just wanted to make sure Bosch did not make an actual lift. I had/have several Bosch's and IMO you can't compare what Bosch calls a lift to the JessEm lift I have now. 

Bosch makes some really good routers but again IMO they do not make a router with a anything that should be called a lift.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Charlie68 said:


> Bstrom I just wanted to make sure Bosch did not make an actual lift. I had/have several Bosch's and IMO you can't compare what Bosch calls a lift to the JessEm lift I have now.
> 
> Bosch makes some really good routers but again IMO they do not make a router with a anything that should be called a lift.


Exactly. I wish they made one that fits their table - it was a disappointment to have to rig my own setup. Thankfully the Jessem fit the bill nicely after modification.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I started out using the "upside down"bosch on a table, and that flimsy blue spring clip popped off and the router fell . Good thing I had a shelf below the router to catch it. That is when I decided to convert to a lift I tried to put the clip back on, but it was sprung and I couldn't figure out how to make it close again.
I am glad it did, because I would have been frustrated using it.
Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> I started out using the "upside down"bosch on a table, and that flimsy blue spring clip popped off and the router fell . Good thing I had a shelf below the router to catch it. That is when I decided to convert to a lift I tried to put the clip back on, but it was sprung and I couldn't figure out how to make it close again.
> I am glad it did, because I would have been frustrated using it.
> Herb


My experience exactly - all downhill from there...including some creative verbal observations.


----------

